# What to ask on my next appointment ?? Help Please :)



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Just a question really as I have was prescribed with 3 months of Clomid and sent on my way told to take them on days 2-6 I had a blood test on my 1st cycle on day 21 which I was told was good (no numbers result given) and that I was responding well to 50mg and DH   was all good ... after 3 months of BFN I went back and they prescribed another 3 months which I have just started to take my 6th batch .. I have another appointment on 1st March which on my last appointment they said i would have to go 4 more tests ending in "opy" (sorry for my ignorance but was convinced that Clomid would work for me) 
As I have noticed on this forum lots of ladies have been having scans etc but I haven't ... can anyone think of any questions I should be asking please as I don't want this appointment 2 pass and the opportunity of course .. Oh 4got 2 mention it is all NHS I suppose hence no tests  I have been having   each month (which is new 4 me) my cycles have been btwn 28 - 34 days and very very heavy  but short (sorry TMI)
Thanks in advance


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Niciclee

I would ask for exact details of your progesterone levels my doctors always say 'yep ovulation occured' but I ask for the exact levels.

You could ask for follicle tracking with clomid but I would be inclined to ask if they feel IUI would be a more viable option?  

Have you had your tubes checked with a HSG or Laparoscopy?  If not they should do that first before anything else.

Good luck

Sarah


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Sarah thanks 4 your reply I had the "dildo cam" whereby all was well and my results from the blood test was 32  
Think the Laparoscopy was the next thing 4 me and I have no idea what that is ... as my appointments are always very quick in and out (sounds like something else we all know about)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

in that case I would ask for a HSG which checks the tubes or a laparoscopy ( i chose the lap as I thought that my m/c had damaged my tubes or something  ) it showed everything healthy actually.

A laparoscopy requires a general anesthetic and involves a small camera being inserted through your belly button (or just below) to have a look at tubes etc....they also flush dye through to check if tubes are blocked.  I am glad I had mine as at least I know there is nothing wrong  

when is your next cons appointment?


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

ooo lovely what us ladies do a !!!!! 
Its on 1st March


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

good luck , let me know how you get on


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Will do thanks Sarah


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck Nic ..Let us know how you get on hun x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

will do Cat prob cu on MSN b4 then how u doing ?? after your busy weekend


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Had a poo day today   .. got rained on ..had card eaten by cash point ..the bank don't know why (after getting cross with them for all of my lunch hr!) ..then came home and have a tax bill cos my previous employer cocked my tax up.. why is it never the other way round .. could do with more money at the moment not less grrr, had Mum on the phone re my Dad messing about (I don't need this stress!!!)  ..so have a stinky headache and feel like having a good ol cry this evening ..which is unlike me unless I am due on .. but not due until the 26th ..I am also a bloated whale and have had to dig out my most elasticated trousers as the fitted one's don't fit !! that is the first time I have suffered with it whilst on clomid ..so not sure whats going on there.  
Otherwise I am good .. sorry I sound so miserable don't I ..I hate feeling like this but it feels like one thing after another at the moment.  Cat x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh Cat poor u   what a day I have had a ruff weekend and boss sent me home early which was nice .. 
Well just think ur due some good luck so who knows   
Just remember 2morows another day and nothing can be as bad as 2day  
Chin up hun remember let me know if u want a chat   xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hun..I have got to kick myself up the bum and remember that ...   ..having an early night ..tomorrow will be a lovely day I am sure..

Why was your weekend ruff hun ? sorry to hear that ..but glad you were sent home..work is not good if you are feeling ruff. Cat x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Cat
Hows yer day so far  
Still at work totally bored out of my head just been planning my trip to thailand (going in Sept) 
Felt ruff at the weekend due to a bad AF but all sorted now thank god ... so will be getting busy soon .. last lot of Clomid so gotta give it all AGAIN !!!
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck hun ..how come you have two date lines..I am confused ! how do you know what dates to be  ?

My day has been hectic ..right from waking up at 3am this morning ..actually thats a lie I was wide awake until 6am and then wanted to sleep for England.. but work is really busy today. 

Sorry to hear about the horrible AF .. stupid old    wish she would leave us alone for about 9 months!! Ooh Thailand sounds good fun..


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

I have two date lines cos my last cycle was 5 days late so god knows when my     times is so just gonna have a busy month just warned DH he said oh ok then


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

ha ha bet he did    Cat x


----------

